# Uber Driver Account Suspended HELP!



## Yavette Harris (Dec 31, 2018)

How do I get my account reactivated? It was suspended because I was charged with a misdemeanor. 
The charge was dismissed. 
I have been waiting for 3 weeks for Uber to review my background check again and reactivate my account. 
What can I do to get my account reactivated?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

What were you originally charged for?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Drive for other gig apps while you wait. 

Never rely 100% on one app.


----------



## Yavette Harris (Dec 31, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> What were you originally charged for?


I was charged for Stalking. Case was dismissed on the first hearing date.



UberHammer said:


> Drive for other gig apps while you wait.
> 
> Never rely 100% on one app.


I can't get on with Lyft so what do you suggest?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Your only hope is go to the hub


----------



## Yavette Harris (Dec 31, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Your only hope is go to the hub


In the past the greenlight hub hasn't been much help but I'll try I guess it can't hurt.
thanks


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Yavette Harris said:


> In the past the greenlight hub hasn't been much help but I'll try I guess it can't hurt.
> thanks


Make sure to bring the paperwork from the court showing the case was dismissed.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

You could try opening a new account, new email and phone. It would trigger a new background check, presumably without the arrest.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Yavette Harris said:


> I was charged for Stalking. Case was dismissed on the first hearing date.





SuzeCB said:


> Make sure to bring the paperwork from the court showing the case was dismissed.


Even though the case was "dismissed," it's not likely that Lyft will reactivate somebody previously charged with stalking. Lyft uses wider discretion when it comes to denying the usage of their app. It sucks when the innocent are denied justice, but these charges will show up during background investigations, and Uber will probably deny app usage as well. Uber/Lyft are media-shy when it comes to bad publicity andi are not willing to take the risk with an applicant in a market that is already saturated with drivers.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> Even though the case was "dismissed," it's not likely that Lyft will reactivate somebody previously charged with stalking. Lyft uses wider discretion when it comes to denying the usage of their app. It sucks when the innocent are denied justice, but these charges will show up during background investigations, and Uber will probably deny app usage as well. Uber/Lyft are media-shy when it comes to bad publicity andi are not willing to take the risk with an applicant in a market that is already saturated with drivers.


This is why a person who had charges that were dismissed should ask that the court records be expunged. Basically it seals them so that they don't exist on things like background checks, but they are available to law enforcement to make a future case against the individual. If they're not expunged then they sit there as public record. It's not a given that the court will expunge them, especially if someone has a lot of charges. But most of the times they can. Hire a lawyer to do it for you if you are afraid they might deny your request.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Thousands of other ants available without a hint of stalking in their background. Uber’s gonna play it safe. 

In the age of, “me too” risk is too high. Good luck.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Amazon
Door Dash
Grub Hub
etc

while you are waiting for Fuber


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yavette Harris said:


> I was charged for Stalking.


I'm thinking you have no chance of being an Uber driver. What was in the police report?


----------



## Sammi Kurr (May 10, 2017)

Yavette Harris said:


> How do I get my account reactivated? It was suspended because I was charged with a misdemeanor.
> The charge was dismissed.
> I have been waiting for 3 weeks for Uber to review my background check again and reactivate my account.
> What can I do to get my account reactivated?


I think you have to appeal CheckR's decision... start from the CheckR website with your Uber email..


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I'm thinking you have no chance of being an Uber driver. What was in the police report?


"_What was in the police report_?"

.....DWU (driving while Ubering)


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Thousands of other ants available without a hint of stalking in their background.
> 
> In the age of, "me too" risk is too high. Good luck.


Indeed. Behead the hapless accused and then don't even bother to fact check it later. Kind of like the Gestapo


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> Indeed. Behead the hapless accused and then don't even bother to fact check it later. Kind of like the Gestapo


Where there's smoke there's fire.

These deactivation are required by the insurance company
-->>If Mr hapless uses poor judgement again involving a passenger
It comes back wrapped in law suit against uber
Invariably the insurance co pays

Subsequently they set the bar real low for tolerance
After all, there ain't no shortage of drivers

Sneeze in the direction of a passenger and you're O U T

Thousands of newbies signing up Everyday


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> Where there's smoke there's fire


That's was the rallying cry at Salem, too.


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> That's was the rallying cry at Salem, too.


Weak dude.
Too many drivers
Not enough witches as far as I'm concerned


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> Weak dude.
> Too many drivers
> Not enough witches as far as I'm concerned


"Weak" lmao! This from the poster who used "Where's there's smoke there's fire". That is rich.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Even though the case was "dismissed," it's not likely that Lyft will reactivate somebody previously charged with stalking. Lyft uses wider discretion when it comes to denying the usage of their app. It sucks when the innocent are denied justice, but these charges will show up during background investigations, and Uber will probably deny app usage as well. Uber/Lyft are media-shy when it comes to bad publicity andi are not willing to take the risk with an applicant in a market that is already saturated with drivers.


And stalkers


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> "Weak" lmao! This from the poster who used "Where's there's smoke there's fire". That is rich.


Dude, it's ur business if u want to defend pedos.
I prefer them deactived 
The dirty drivers soil the good ones 
OUT with the trash

I have spoken


----------

